# What the best ANCHOR for SAND bottom?



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried for 15-20 minuntes once to anchor in 20 ft with some amount of current. I finally hooked up, but it was a quite and effort. I have a steel one like the one pictured with a 3ft chain on it. I'm guessing the blade are about 12-14" long. My boat is 19'. Let it be said, that the problem may be poor technique on my part, so if this is the best choice of anchor please let me know the best method to hook up. Thanks


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmmm? Those anchors usually work fine, you may try a navy anchor?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45254_200003001_200000000_200003000_200-3-1


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

The 28 pounder if you are fishing that deep.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

how much rope you got tied to it??


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

You do not have enough chain. Simple rule is at least 1/3 the lenght of your boat. The longer chain helps lay the anchor at the correct angle for it to dig in.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

You need a minimum of 3 feet of heavy galvanized chain on the front of the anchor then attach shackle and rode. The chain pulls the right angle with its weight to make that danforth grab like it is supposed to. Also.....I find that the points of that anchor need to be semi-sharp to make the anchor grab. A dull or rounded point will not grab like it is supposed to. My .02.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Using the pythagorean therom, if you are in 20 ft of water and you have 50 ft of anchor rope out, your boat will be 45.83 feet away from where your anchor is positioned on the bottom. This should be plenty of rope to allow the anchor to lay flat and drag until it grabs ahold and sticks in the sand. Hope this helps.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

I also agree 100% with Wedge and Piledriver. Just thought I'd have fun with the math.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Try a Bruce style anchor.Anchor line scope is 4-7 per feet of depth one is anchoring in.20 foot depth should be a minumum of 80 feet of anchor line. ie: 20ft x 4 = 80ft
It is also a safety factor....not haveing enough anchor line to get anchor to grab can lead to disasters in the right " wrong " situations.
Most people don't carry enough anchor line in the bays IMO.I carry 200 ft connected to anchor and another 400 ft stored away just incase I need it.Plus...if I'm offshore...I have enough for the depths I fish.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.iboats.com/Claw_Anchors/dm/cart_id.263226221--category_id.238309--search_type.category--session_id.395232614--view_id.238309

I use these in the rough surf, works like a champ


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

I use a 12# Digger Anchor, no chain on my 22 Shearwater and it holds fine in the surf off of Grand Isle, LA. http://diggeranchor.com/


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with the others about having enough length of the rope out for the depth. Also, you might consider another foot or two of chain if you will be regularly anchoring that deep in high winds or strong current. It will help a Danforth anchor set quicker.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

I'll second the bruce anchor, best I've used, old Captn I knew told me five to one rope to depth.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

deebo said:


> how much rope you got tied to it??


I have a 100ft rope tied to it, but I try not to let out more than necessary.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. For now, I'll get more chain and make sure that I have plenty of rope.. the 100' I mentioned earlier was a guess.


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

Great reccomendations from the others. I would say the more chain the better. I use at least 8 ft. with a steel anchor and up to 12 ft. with an aluminum Fortress. Remember to let out plenty of line and back down if you need to. Good luck.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*The Worlds Best Anchor*

http://www.fortressanchors.com/ NO question in my mind that Fortress makes the worlds best anchor for the kind of bay fishing I do. You can find all the anchor facts you want to know on their website. They're pricey but they're light and they snag the sand way good.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I had an aluminum Fortress and it was the worst anchor I have ever tried to take hold, it only had about 5' of chain so maybe it was too light. I went with a Mighty Mite and about 4' of chain and have yet to have it not hold. Good luck


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

boyles anchor.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Piledriver said:


> You do not have enough chain. Simple rule is at least 1/3 the lenght of your boat. The longer chain helps lay the anchor at the correct angle for it to dig in.


I agree


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I second Skeeter on the digger anchor. They are higher priced than the regular anchors but they work on my 22' Illusion. Plus they have the flip over release when you hang a rock or something solid....

Mike


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Danforths like yours work great in the sand. I had a 20' center console when I lived in NC and the coastal anchorages where I boated were all sand. I had about 6' of chain on my anchor and never had any problems getting it to hold. I'd add a little more chain to what you have and put out a minimum of 3:1 rode (3' anchor rode for every foot of depth) up to a 7:1 rode if you need.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I've found the best anchor for shallow fishing is my hull, hahaha


----------



## Triton205 (Aug 15, 2007)

I started using a Drop-n-Stay last year and never have any problems holding on any type of bottom anymore. Makes the ride much smoother as well as the ride. Such a simple idea that makes a huge difference. Why did I not think of it???


----------



## jodzio (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll find out this weekend how good the Digger Anchors are. After struggling with a danforth last weekend I called up Digger Anchor on Monday and actually got the owner, Donnie, on the phone. He recommended one and offered to send it to me and he'd pay the FedEx. He also trusted me to drop a personal check in the mail and he went ahead and sent the anchor BEFORE he received my check. Now whens the last time you ever experienced that kind of service? I'll tell you what, I don't really care if the anchor works or not. It's the finest looking anchor I've ever seen. We'll use it as a centerpiece on the kitchen table!









Well, anyway, I'm hopin it works half as good as it looks.
I'll let ya'll know


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

You should have more chain or the chain is too lite weight and your rope

scope is too short. you should be using about 4.5-5ft of heavy galvanized

chain and your rope should be 3-4ft per foot of water depth, it is not always

how heavy your anchor is but how much chain and how heavy that is to 

keep the anchor arm flat on the bottom so the flukes will set and dig in.
CaptLee


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

This plus 16' of 3/8 chain will hold you in just about any kind of wind, current or hurricaine they can throw at you!!!!
Holds my river boat in the strong currents on the Skeena and Fraser river, just make sure you got 2 guys to pull it if you are over 60'!!!


----------



## Mantus Anchors (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeing as how the most popular sized mantus is back ordered how are we supposed to try this. I have 1 spot that I have yet to get an anchor set and I've used them all!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Have you seen the 2.2 Claw/Bruce anchor that the kayakers use? It is the best by far to hold a kayak when all others fail to hold.

I have a Tran BC and Tran used to sell a larger version of the claw in 11 or 12 pounds and I have never had it not stick with enough rope out and not chain. I use about 15 -18 inches of 3/8 chain and run the rope thru the chain lengths and knot in the rope at the end thought the rope holds either way. I use the chain to really protect the rope where it would tie to the anchor plus the rope thru like this keeps the chain from rattling.

Donny Tran said it is what a lot of the Shrimp boats use in a larger size


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The anchor you have will work great on sand if it is rigged right. It needs 6-10 feet of chain on it, (longer is better), and enough rope that you can let out 7X the water depth. IE, if you are in 20 feet of water, you need 140 feet of rope out.


----------

